# Loose Tenon Jig



## Fryman (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi all. First Post. Have been working wood for a few years and would like some information on Loose Tenon Joinery. Does anyone have any experience with the Mortise Pal? or does anyone know of plans for a simple jig? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Jeff, it's great to meet you and have you as a member of our community, welcome!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum Jeff. It looks like a good jig and the review I just read rates it highly. Lee Valley sells the loose tenon stock or you can make your own with a round over or bull nose bit.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jeff.

It is fairly simple to make your own.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/42993-bill-hylton-loose-tenon-mortise-jig.html


Router Joinery Basics: Loose Tenons - YouTube


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Now that we have shown you several ways of making the mortises for floating tenons we should also tell you the best and easiest ways for making floating tenon stock. You should make some of this for each router bit size that you will be using for the mortises and just keep some on hand. 

I use my surface planer to accurately make tenon stock in the router bit sizes that I commonly use. If rounded edges are desired to fit the router bit mortises I then cut them using a bull nose router bit of the appropriate size in my router table, but I don't usually bother with this since the strength of a tenon is mostly achieved by the sides of the tenon and glue bond to the sides of the mortise. I just make the tenon length fit the flat parts of the mortise. The 1/2 round hole at the end of the mortise that is left provides a good place for the excess glue to go. When I need floating tenons I just cut this previously prepared tenon stock into the lengths and widths that I need. 

Charley


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Unless you are a confirmed traditionalist, I would take a look at the Rockler Beadlock Pro. I like it for it's simplicity and speed. The tenon stock is really not that expensive, considering how little you really use. The Pro system is at the end of the video.

BeadLOCK Joinery Kit - YouTube

Beadlock® Pro 3/8" Joinery Kit - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is a review and first test cut joint came out fine of the beadlock pro.
Beadlock Pro - Kreg Jig Owners Community


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jeff.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Fryman said:


> Hi all. First Post. Have been working wood for a few years and would like some information on Loose Tenon Joinery. Does anyone have any experience with the Mortise Pal? or does anyone know of plans for a simple jig? Thanks in advance!


How about this one for pure simplicity?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The KISS way

Mortise Centering Router Base - Rockler Woodworking Tools

==


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The only improvement that I claim for my version Bob is that lengths of wood instead of bearings give far more stability.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very true Harry

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html

==



harrysin said:


> The only improvement that I claim for my version Bob is that lengths of wood instead of bearings give far more stability.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Jeff.

You can bet on this:
ISSUU - ShopNotes #64 by lomi rice


----------



## Fryman (Dec 17, 2013)

Appreciate all the information on Loose Tenon joinery. Very Helpful. Thanks.

Jeff


----------

